# show potential at 8 weeks evaluation



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

puppies are getting evaluated on monday before i pick him up, not sure which is mine as of yet due to him being evaluated. What do they look for in an 8 week old puppy that is considered as show potential? just curious.. thanks


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

They are looking at everything from physical characteristics like those briefly shown in this clip... Video Clip
...to temperament tests...to looking at innate drive (does the pup have any interest in chasing, picking up and carrying objects)...willingness to work with people...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> They are looking at everything from physical characteristics like those briefly shown in this clip... Video Clip
> ...to temperament tests...to looking at innate drive (does the pup have any interest in chasing, picking up and carrying objects)...willingness to work with people...


 ok thank you so much!!


----------

